# Karambit reverse grip quick draw sheath update



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Karambit reverse grip quick draw sheath update!

Been making some progress on this sheath design. Not perfect yet but getting close.
I welcome any helpful suggestion for improvement! Thanks!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I suggest you move that sheath out of the way of the Glennlivet. 

Good video and overall and the center prop obviously held my attention. Do find that your pull (or draw) is not always smooth depending on different pants pockets?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Dalarast said:


> I suggest you move that sheath out of the way of the Glennlivet.
> 
> Good video and overall and the center prop obviously held my attention. Do find that your pull (or draw) is not always smooth depending on different pants pockets?


Since I always use my Tactical Tailor Rigger's belt, the pull is the same. It is different on the belt than holding it in the hand due to the slight amount of extra play on the belt. You have to get the hang of it through practice.

I like to shoot my videos in the morning due to that has the best natural lighting conditions which makes it too early, at least for me, to start throwing back shots of Glenlivet. Evening time is right for the Glen.... :grin:


----------

